# Good time to get in?? Or is there any work?



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

I had my interview last week.. They said the pay for the first year is $10-$11/hr (in Ohio), and hours are not guaranteed. I want to know how I can find out how this particular union (Local 5 7 3) is doing as far as enough work for its members? I'm fine to work for $10-$11 per hour my first year if I actually have work to do, but saving money for slow periods on that little will be impossible.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rough time right now to be a new apprentice. It's a gamble that things are going to turn around during your apprenticeship. If you're single, I say give it a shot. If you're married or have kids (or both), I'd almost be willing to say that it would be irresponsible to enter an apprenticeship program at this particular point in time.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I think Warren is in good shape with the Chevy Cruze project, ask the people that are working in the local for the straight scoop.


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

drsparky said:


> ...ask the people that are working in the local for the straight scoop.


Ok, but how do I find them? I only moved to this area like three years ago, so I don't know anyone in this union...

Thanks for the replies so far- this has been weighing on me for like a week now, and I still have a week of waiting to find out if I was even accepted!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have any expierence?
Is there open shop in your area?
Is the local accepting applications?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Enough work for members and enough work for apprentices is two different things. From my experience out of work jw's and apprentices seem to peak at different times depending on the contractors current and future needs. Could be worthwhile asking about jw's and apprentices out of work lists.


----------



## WIREDOG (May 27, 2007)

bad location. great opportunity if you can afford to take it. i am new to the union and conditions are far and above better than non union shops here.


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> Do you have any experience?
> Is there open shop in your area?
> Is the local accepting applications?


I have applied and interviewed, just waiting to find out if I'm in or not. Feeling like if I get in, I'm not sure if we'll be able to manage financially. Married with three kids... I'm getting my associate's degree in EE, came from an I.T. background, did some low voltage work- I could go back to this, but I really don't want to. :icon_rolleyes:

Again, thanks for the replies, all.


----------



## unionguy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Circuitthink, If you ask the BA about work outlook in your jurisdiction he/she might give you straight answer, but I would talk to the apprenticeship director and ask him/her about # of apprentices out of work, how long they have been out of work, what the work outlook look likes. If the outlook is dire and you still want in ask about salting non-union Kons (we do not let apprentices salt here), or traveling to a sister local to work. Hope this helps you out.

Guy
IBEW Local 80


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks! I'll do that... :thumbup:


----------



## unionguy (Jan 13, 2009)

This is why we are here. If we can not rely on each other for some simple advice what can a Brother expect to find in his Union?:thumbsup:


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

or Sister.............. :whistling2:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

circuitthink said:


> or Sister.............. :whistling2:


Here's my question... if yure a gay brother, does that make you a sister too?


----------



## circuitthink (Dec 2, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Here's my question... if yure a gay brother, does that make you a sister too?


Why would that make sense? :blink:


----------



## unionguy (Jan 13, 2009)

How foolish of me circuitthink, I didn't mean to leave anyone out. Their are a number of good Sisters out there as well.:thumbsup:

IBEW 80
Guy


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Here's my question... if yure a gay brother, does that make you a sister too?


 
So now you are going to discriminate against the transgendered...HOW NARROW MINDED!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> So now you are going to discriminate against the transgendered...HOW NARROW MINDED!


How many transgendered fellows are on your payroll?

Let me guess, 'Don't ask, Don't tell?'

Come on, every guy who was in the service overseas has had at least one close call with an 'impersonator.'


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> How many transgendered fellows are on your payroll?
> 
> Let me guess, 'Don't ask, Don't tell?'
> 
> Come on, every guy who was in the service overseas has had at least one close call with an 'impersonator.'


Why have a customer (building engineer) changed his/her name and uniform, now wears a bra, wig and makeup.


----------

